# What is the recommend Dosage for winstrol depot?



## arkassilem

This is going to be my second cycle. My first cycle was 7 weeks of 10mg anavar (5mg am and 5mg pm). Now I want to take another cycle and go 12 weeks this time with anavar and winstrol depot. I will take 10mg a day of anavar for 12 weeks but I also want to add the winstrol depot into the cycle but I don't know how much I should take?? I do know I would rather go light with the winstrol just encase of sides. If I got any sides I could always just stop the winstrol depot and just continue with the anavar. The primary steroid will be the anavar so if I can get some added results from winstrol depot that would be great. The winstrol depot bottle is 100mgs/ml. I am assuming its real stuff because it's milky and it separates with the milk dropping toward bottom until you shake bottle. Another question should I start taking the winstrol halfway through the cycle and add it with the anavar? Ps. I really hope I get some responses because I don't want to do anything that would hurt me. Sorry if my English is not that good&#8230;.


----------



## 3752

are you a girl ? i have to ask as many post in this section even though they are men


----------



## Guest

Im pretty sure she is Paul, from prev. posts.


----------



## arkassilem

yes i am


----------



## Guest

Use the winstrol by measuring it out with an insulin pin start with either 5mg or 10mg per day.


----------



## ba baracuss

Read Phil's abscess story before you start jabbing water based winstrol.

Bacteria love water.

If you have already bought it, you can drink it instead of jabbing.


----------



## anabolic ant

just go careful with injectables and the side effects with which can affect a woman to a degree of irreversibilty in comparison to male effects...!!!

i say this because there is much more at risk to a women than man when adminstering such substances,including hirsutism,clitoral hypertrophy,loss of menstral cycle, risk of ovarian atrophy and the list goes on...so just be sensible in your choices!!!

much lower dosages should be adminstered,than what is adminstered by men...but i could not advise you...and have no idea how you would respond,this would be a test of trial and error/experimentation...but i'm sure if you disclose your info,stats,goals and training experience to some of the more experienced lady folk on here...you can bet that they could lead you in a much better direction with the correct info you require,enabling you to make more educated decisions/choices!!!!

have you tried the steroids section?


----------

